# dog clothes at walmart!



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

grand opening walmart right by my house! they close at 11 pm everyday too....i just had to share....i might have to take a quick stop to see what they have in store for me! :eatdrink:










lmao gotta love bing maps!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't like our Walmart, people are always pushing and shoving, I feel like a lost
little girl.  I've been sending hubby lately, he's got muscle, no one is knocking
him down! 

Oh and the dog section is always messy, and the treats & clothes often times
have mice poop on them! Can't buy anything for the pups there.


I do like the people who work there though, they are always kind and helpful, we
have good talks. 


I can't believe yours is open until 11pm! Wow!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> I don't like our Walmart, people are always pushing and shoving, I feel like a lost
> little girl.  I've been sending hubby lately, he's got muscle, no one is knocking
> him down!
> 
> ...


oh no! well....those kinda places often have rude people shoppin at them  esp. the ones who just want deals deals deals....ex: black friday crowds LOL :lol: shoot if someone shoved me i would be like watch where ur fluffin goin! :daisy: im hopin theres no mice poop on here...LOL~ its a new store...cant have anythin dirty just yet! LOL~~ yea i know right! thats so late @[email protected] feel bad for the workers lol


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I made a mistake once...sending hubby to Walmart on a Saturday...

BAD idea! lol, turns out it's the hottest spot to spend your Saturday at, it was
packed, pushing, shoving, yelling, crying, grabbing, bumping with carts! By the
time hubby came home he was pale, lol. I told him he should have left, but he
just had to buy me my soup, silly goose, it could have waited!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Ours is a 24 hour wal-mart.. Never had problems with anything dirty but they carry some pretty bad food brands. I do have good luck with food for my mice. Cockatiel seed (although bad for teils, they need more than seed) is great for mice and they LOVE it. I used to pay a lot more for it but it's the same stuff. 

I've found some cool doggy clothes too.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> I made a mistake once...sending hubby to Walmart on a Saturday...
> 
> BAD idea! lol, turns out it's the hottest spot to spend your Saturday at, it was
> packed, pushing, shoving, yelling, crying, grabbing, bumping with carts! By the
> ...


awwww~ i love when bf/hubs are so nice :] mmm soup! what kind! haha~~ well i've learned that weekends are the hotspot for any place LOL!~ thats why i only go on weekdays at night :]



Moonfall said:


> Ours is a 24 hour wal-mart.. Never had problems with anything dirty but they carry some pretty bad food brands. I do have good luck with food for my mice. Cockatiel seed (although bad for teils, they need more than seed) is great for mice and they LOVE it. I used to pay a lot more for it but it's the same stuff.
> 
> I've found some cool doggy clothes too.


awesome! im glad u found loads of things for ur mic and birds  yay for dog clothes!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I would not feed wal mart food to my love bird..although I haven't checked there for him and maybe should.. the mice do well on the bird stuff though. Love birds and teils are very fragile and their diets are strict.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Moonfall said:


> I would not feed wal mart food to my love bird..although I haven't checked there for him and maybe should.. the mice do well on the bird stuff though. Love birds and teils are very fragile and their diets are strict.


I buy most of my groceries at Walmart but I don't buy my parrot's food there either. I prefer pelleted food for him. It must be pretty good stuff- he is 20 years old now. I do feed other things though. He likes fruit and veggies, cooked beans. Scrambled eggs and even the occasional bit of peanut butter toast. I like that for breakfast myself and I share with him.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> grand opening walmart right by my house! they close at 11 pm everyday too....i just had to share....i might have to take a quick stop to see what they have in store for me! :eatdrink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strange i taught all walmart's were open 24 hours ours all are not sure about the neighborhood ones lol cause i only go to the super walmart's


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

I hate Walmart! The people in there can be so rude at times, never stocked, and filthy! I prefer Target. I do by the doggie clothes. The lulu pink is just the cutest with a good price. That's just my experience and opinion though.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm not a fan of going into Walmart. It's like another world in there. However, I will go if I need something that is cheaper there. We buy Odie's pee pads there, and they're the best deal and the best pads we've tried. We tried so many other brands, and nothing compares. Also, sometimes they'll carry good treats that aren't made in China, like pure bites.


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

I think it depends on the Walmart you go to. Because I've seen some really good walmarts, usually the super walmarts are good, in my experience though. We go there alot but part of the reason is because it is the closest store... One hour away. If we go two hours away then we have target and a bunch of much nicer stores. We live way out in the middle of no where pretty much... Tiny town.  we seem to get some good deals at Walmart but they don't usually have good healthy foods for the most part. A lot of per packaged junk. So we only get doggie toys, clothes, electronics, tools and stuff like that there. No food... Not even doggie food.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

They just opened a brand new Walmart by me and they don't even carry dog clothes :/


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Our WalMart was great when it opened, now it's claustrophobic and everyone is so angry including the employees, they think EVERYONE is out to shoplift


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

